# Possible Well on Property



## bchandler14 (Apr 18, 2021)

We recently bought a house that we think might have a well on it. The former owner is deceased so, unfortunately, we can't ask him. We know there is an existing irrigation system but we can't get it working. Today we found this pipe coming up near the house and next to a power switch that has been capped off. I've never had a well before but from what I understand, the pipe is 4", and the one I have is only 1". Has anyone ever seen something like this? Is this possible a shallow irrigation well?


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Have you checked with your town to see if they have any records?


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

It may be a driven well point. In this case, if that is a well, they are nothing more than sections of steel pipe with a steel well screen at the end. They are driven from the surface, down into the water table and are typically relatively shallow (50 ft. or less) at least in my area. These type wells _can_ be more than suitable for an irrigation system. Just depends on different variables. It is worth investigating further.


----------

